# Zombie Brain Shots



## Nick Nefarious

These are awesome if you don't mind a little curdled Baileys.

http://www.imnotamonster.com/2009/10/zombie-brain-vodka-shooters/


----------



## Haunted Bayou

oh gawd that looks nasty....

Great for a zombie theme party....looks just like brain matter. ewwwwww


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Yeah, I'm a little hesitant on trying one because of the whole "lime to curdle the Baileys" thing. But it does look pretty cool if you shape the brains the right way.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Those definitely look great for a party. Thanks for the link!


----------



## morbidmike

my sergent in the military made them all the time they are actually very good he always called them bloody brains ...and he was notorious for the shot in the bottom of mug of beer man I miss them daysLOL


----------



## fick209

Don't let the whole Bailey's curdling scare you away, it's a very smooth tasty shot


----------



## Creep Cringle

Cool! I'll be making tons of these! We usually just made Brain Hemorrhages ...
1oz. Peach Schnapps
few drops of Grenedine
1/2oz. Irish Creme Liqueur

Put a few drops of Grenedine in a shot glass, add the Schnapps and then gently float the Irish Creme on top. It should look like a brain floating in blood.
I have to try this one now with the straw trick sounds a lot easier than trying to pour gently.


----------



## debbie5

MIKE WAS IN THE MILITARY!!??

Hmmm..betcha there's a story there...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Perfect! These are definetly going on the menu next time we have shooters at Club Dread!
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=171


----------



## Nick Nefarious

That is an awesome little set up you've got there. I especially like those liquor bottles. What are those, crystal?


----------



## The Watcher

Well, I have to try these. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nick Nefarious

No sweat. I had a link to about 10 different Halloween drinks but I've lost it. I'll try to dig it up and I'll post it here when I find it.


----------



## Lilly

will def have to try these before my party..


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Here is the link to the 11 other Halloween themed drinks. I still think the zombie shots look the best.

http://www.fineliving.com/fine/entertaining/article/0,2498,FINE_22197_5945939_01,00.html


----------



## Master-Macabre

OH GOD NO! They look cool but I had an irish car bomb not to long ago with a double shot of baileys and when I dropped the glass in, the Baileys instantly curdled. Most DISGUSTING thing I've ever even tried to chug down. It wasn't possible I was gagging just a few chugs in. Blaah I hate curdled Baileys


----------



## Nick Nefarious

What was in that car bomb? There shouldn't have been anything with that high of an acid content in there to curdle Bailey's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Irish car bomb recipe:

•1/2 oz. Irish Cream (Bailey's)
•1/2 pint Stout (Guinness)
•1/2 oz. Whiskey, Irish (Jameson)

Pour half a pint of chilled Guinness into a beer mug and let it settle. Take a shot glass filled with 1/2 oz. of Irish whiskey on the bottom and 1/2 oz. of Irish cream on top. Drop the shot glass into the Guinness and chug. 


Personally, I like my Bailey's uncurdled and straight


----------



## Nick Nefarious

No no. I know what an Irish car bomb consists of. My wife is a bartender  What I was asking was what was in Master-Macabre's Irish car bomb that could possibly make the Bailey's curdle. Guinness and whiskey don't make Bailey's curdle. Unless Master-Macabre's drink was made with rotten Bailey's to begin with.


----------



## Master-Macabre

Well my friend Michael (The psycho patient in my 09' Jackal haunt) suggested we try just Guinness with a double shot of Baileys. We bought the stuff that very night so I dunno wtf happened that ONLY mines curdled :s Something tells me Mike did something to my drink to F*** it up hahaha oh god I wish I had taken a picture it was SOOO gnarly. Imagine those zombie shots but as big as a mug and filled to the brim. Almost looked like mashed up funnel cake. bleh


----------



## Nick Nefarious

That's crazy! Ugh. I can't imagine a curdled mug like that. My sympathies.


----------



## just_HaLLoWeEn_Tim

I want to give those a try,looks crazy but good lol


----------



## Nick Nefarious

I still haven't had the ingredients to give one a try. Almost everyone I have spoken with that has tried them has said the taste like crap but I guess I'm a glutton for punishment. I gotta' try it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Schnaaps without any acidic juice will make Bailey's curdle. We used to make our versions of the brain hemorrhage using a 1/2OZ of Peach Schnaaps, 1/4OZ Baileys floated on top, 1/4OZ Vodka floated on top of that then a stream of Grenadine poured right down the middle. It pulled the Bailey's down and it curdled in the bottom of the shotglass leaving a brain "stem" trailing to the top. Real tasty. No. I'm serious. It really tasted good.


----------



## debbie5

I use real chipmucnk brains & just tell people it's made with baileys..hehehheh.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> I use real chipmucnk brains & just tell people it's made with baileys..hehehheh.


How do ya crack those little suckers without squishn' the innards?


----------



## SpectreTTM

I forgot about these. 
We used to use peach schnapps.

Gonna have to bring these out again this yr.


----------



## Doc Doom

Dr Morbius said:


> Schnaaps without any acidic juice will make Bailey's curdle. We used to make our versions of the brain hemorrhage using a 1/2OZ of Peach Schnaaps, 1/4OZ Baileys floated on top, 1/4OZ Vodka floated on top of that then a stream of Grenadine poured right down the middle. It pulled the Bailey's down and it curdled in the bottom of the shotglass leaving a brain "stem" trailing to the top. Real tasty. No. I'm serious. It really tasted good.


He's right, they are good.


----------

